# Mini Wii to be released



## LightyKD (Nov 25, 2012)

Source: http://www.gonintendo.com/?mode=viewstory&id=191423

I'm really surprised nobody here posted this. Not much here article length wise so I'm going to just post the damn thing...

*RUMOR - Wii getting miniaturized on Dec. 7th?*

_Nov 23, 2012 by RawmeatCowboy_​​Here's an interesting rumor. Supposedly a listing from a retailer has leaked out the following info.

*Introducing the Wii Mini! Coming Dec 7 2012!
WII MINI CONSOLE
Compact Nintendo Wii Console
Comes with Sensor Bar, Nunchuk and Wii Remote Plus with Jacket.*

A redesign for the Wii? Making a tiny console even smaller? I guess we'll find out very soon!​
Update- confirmed for at least one location
http://gbatemp.net/threads/mini-wii.338059/page-3#post-4464560


----------



## Snailface (Nov 25, 2012)

This could be neat, especially if it gets the price under $100.


----------



## AshuraZro (Nov 25, 2012)

Less than 2 weeks away, I don't think I believe it myself. I'd peg it more of an after Christmas thing as the Wii U is already going to confuse a lot of shoppers buying for their children I think.

Plus how much smaller can the Wii really get?


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2012)

If true, I can't wait to see mods of it. This will bring it closer to the Ouya price.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 25, 2012)

Doubt it's true. Why make a dying console cheaper? Especially since the Wii U can do what the Wii can do and more. (Except Backwards compatibly with GameCube games but don't ride my ass.)


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Doubt it's true. Why make a dying console cheaper? Especially since the Wii U can do what the Wii can do and more. (Except Backwards compatibly with GameCube games but don't ride my ass.)


New wiis can't do that either, so no riding necessary.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 25, 2012)

I would love to see this at $99 so that it could properly compete with Ouya and so that the two consoles could split the market into high end and budget gamers, allowing devs to benefit from both ends. Hell if they added 2 gigs of internal space that would be even better. They should also go ahead and allow for legal USB loading and revamp the Wii Shop Channel. Just give the damn thing the e-Shop branding and allow for download of Wii retail games. Hell, hey could even go a step further and create a GameCube controller to usb adapter and a GC loader for backwards compatibility and only sell these things directly from their warehouse as to save money from mass creating and shipping.

This could be one kick ass idea provided Nintendo actually takes the time to make it work. It would be even better if we could get a few Android game ports to Wii just to keep the library gong for a bit.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 25, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I would love to see this at $99 so that it could properly compete with Ouya and so that the two consoles could split the market into high end and budget gamers, allowing devs to benefit from both ends. Hell if they added 2 gigs of internal space that would be even better. They should also go ahead and allow for legal USB loading and revamp the Wii Shop Channel. Just give the damn thing the e-Shop branding and allow for download of Wii retail games. Hell, hey could even go a step further and create a GameCube controller to usb adapter and a GC loader for backwards compatibility and only sell these things directly from their warehouse as to save money from mass creating and shipping.
> 
> This could be one kick ass idea provided Nintendo actually takes the time to make it work. It would be even better if we could get a few Android game ports to Wii just to keep the library gong for a bit.


- The Wii is not and will never be a competitor to Ouya. The Ouya is completely open, allowing developers a huge amount of freedom. The Wii is not open, and quite restricted. They are also aiming at entirely different demographics.
- Legal USB loading for the Wii would require a huge amount of development from Nintendo for very, very, very little gain.
- Downloading Wii retail games would require a much larger internal HDD for the Wii. This would push the price up, something which is the opposite of what Nintendo are trying to achieve. For the WiiU it would be feasible for the Deluxe version perhaps.
- The Wii and it's WiiWare are both currently in their death process, given the WiiU. You may have noticed the complete absence of any quality titles appearing on the Wii recently.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2012)

"I shall call it... Mini Wii."

Anyway, I'm going to agree with the chorus here; this all seems a bit fishy. I'd say the odds of this being completely legitimate are as small as this proposed redesign.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 25, 2012)

It's width/length would have to be at least a little more than the diameter of the Wii discs themselves. Depth-wise would have to be enough to include the components for operating the disc drive. Where the rest of the hardware would go (the SD card slot, USB ports, etc) would either have to fit underneath the disc drive and/or around it in some form.


----------



## Alexrose (Nov 25, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> I'm really surprised nobody here posted this.


 
Why?

Not only did they say "a retailer", really helpful there, but they also put "supposedly", so the writer of the article wasn't even sure it happened himself. For all we know he might have seen someone posting an ironic statement about a mini wii or something on a forum somewhere and this guy took it as a "serious rumour".

Even if he had a screenshot of a big retailer like Amazon posting it up, it'd still be massively dubious; with big retailers means a lot of staff, and absolute bollocks get posted up for short amount of time for jokes every other month and get picked up by Kotaku or whoever, then turn out to be rubbish.

I don't see why anyone would think this post has even an ounce of credibility, especially as even if it did happen "a retailer" could be "some guy who runs a small hardware website".


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 25, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Doubt it's true. Why make a dying console cheaper? Especially since the Wii U can do what the Wii can do and more. (Except Backwards compatibly with GameCube games but don't ride my ass.)


Do you have any idea how long Playstation 2 consoles continued to sell for?


----------



## loco365 (Nov 25, 2012)

Introducing the Punii.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> "I shall call it... Mini Wii."


This was the first thing that came to mind, when I saw the topic in USN!

OT: I don't expect Nintendo to go that much all out on it with downloadable games, since the network features on the Wii are kinda crap and Nintendo hasn't offered it so far on the Wii. As for the size, it's only going to get as small as they can make the disc drive, since it will have to read and play the discs. Making the mobo smaller is possible, but there are physical limits for components, since Nintendo will probably not invest in a completely new manufacturing line for making smaller components.


----------



## Veho (Nov 25, 2012)

It's real. Here's a pic of the Wiimote that comes with it: 







And here's a size comparison:


----------



## Maplemage (Nov 25, 2012)

WHAT IS THIS A WII FOR ANTS?


----------



## Algot (Nov 25, 2012)

the remote looks like the candy dispenser version of the wii remote


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 25, 2012)

Gahars said:


> "I shall call it... Mini Wii."
> 
> Anyway, I'm going to agree with the chorus here; this all seems a bit fishy. I'd say the odds of this being completely legitimate are as small as this proposed redesign.


Damnit! You beat me to it! 

In addition, unknown sources claim a smaller version of the wiiu is also in the works. It's called the wiiu little. Here's a screenshot

EDIT: as for the topic: I don't believe a word of it. With the wiiu out, prices of the wii are going to plummet as people sell off their obsolete consoles. I can think of even less people wanting to buy it than those going for that gamecube-less wii.


----------



## nachoscool (Nov 25, 2012)

This is ridiculous! An even smaller version of the Wii?


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 25, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> - The Wii is not and will never be a competitor to Ouya. The Ouya is completely open, allowing developers a huge amount of freedom. The Wii is not open, and quite restricted. They are also aiming at entirely different demographics.
> - Legal USB loading for the Wii would require a huge amount of development from Nintendo for very, very, very little gain.
> - Downloading Wii retail games would require a much larger internal HDD for the Wii. This would push the price up, something which is the opposite of what Nintendo are trying to achieve. For the WiiU it would be feasible for the Deluxe version perhaps.
> - The Wii and it's WiiWare are both currently in their death process, given the WiiU. You may have noticed the complete absence of any quality titles appearing on the Wii recently.


 

Um no. Downloading retail games would NOT require larger amount of NAND space. The game could be sent directly to the USB drive just like how WiiWare games can be sent directly to the SD card. As for Ouya/Wii competition, it's not about the openness of the console but about the games and making budget games for people who don't have the funds to or just don't care to go high end.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 25, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> Um no. Downloading retail games would NOT require larger amount of NAND space. The game could be sent directly to the USB drive just like how WiiWare games can be sent directly to the SD card.


...except that those games aren't actually ran from SD card. They're copied to the NAND first.



LightyKD said:


> As for Ouya/Wii competition, it's not about the openness of the console but about the games and making budget games for people who don't have the funds to or just don't care to go high end.


Yeah, about those games...taken a look at the new wii games lineup this year?


I'd just +1 Puppy_Washer's reply, but there is one thing I disagree with:

"- Legal USB loading for the Wii would require a huge amount of development from Nintendo for very, very, very little gain."

There isn't "very, very, very little gain". There simply is none. There is no market for it. Not even remotely. What you're suggesting is a money sink. And instead of understanding that simple message from Puppy's post, you go around dodging the issue with faulty arguments.

It's really that simple: nintendo can't make money off of it. (The ouya probably neither, but that's not the issue here)


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 25, 2012)

Wever said:


> ...except that those games aren't actually ran from SD card. They're copied to the NAND first.
> 
> 
> Yeah, about those games...taken a look at the new wii games lineup this year?
> ...


 
*Facepalm* How can you say that there's no market for USB loading when THAT is a main option for Wii U? You can't say that a game loading option works for one console but not the other two. I swear, I'm getting tired of people on this forum not having any damn vision. The Wii still has legs. It's just the damn "hardcore" crowd that are the ones trying to get people to think the opposite so that they can push hardware and be a bunch of hardware whores. Thing is the hardcore crowd is a minor segment these days and unless you want 100 dollar a pop games, there really is no reason to keep pushing the new hardware angle right now.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 25, 2012)

nachoscool said:


> This is ridiculous! An even smaller version of the Wii?


 
Yes, this is what we are discussing.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 25, 2012)

LightyKD, I hate to break it to you but the Wii is dead. Deceased. Obsolete. Gone.

Let it go.


----------



## Devin (Nov 25, 2012)

I can already hear the jokes about people's small Wiis.

"Wanna play on my mini Wii?"
"Grab my mini Wii controller."
"You're not shaking my mini Wii controller fast enough."


----------



## emigre (Nov 25, 2012)

Devin said:


> I can already hear the jokes about people's small Wiis.
> 
> "Wanna play on my mini Wii?"
> "Grab my mini Wii controller."
> "You're not shaking my mini Wii controller fast enough."


 
That sounds like a typical night with my girlfriend if you swap wii for cock.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 25, 2012)

soulx said:


> LightyKD, I hate to break it to you but the Wii is dead. Deceased. Obsolete. Gone.
> 
> Let it go.


Not in terms of homebrew, but with games it's pretty much dead.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 25, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> *Facepalm* How can you say that there's no market for USB loading when THAT is a main option for Wii U? You can't say that a game loading option works for one console but not the other two. I swear, I'm getting tired of people on this forum not having any damn vision. The Wii still has legs. It's just the damn "hardcore" crowd that are the ones trying to get people to think the opposite so that they can push hardware and be a bunch of hardware whores. Thing is the hardcore crowd is a minor segment these days and unless you want 100 dollar a pop games, there really is no reason to keep pushing the new hardware angle right now.


The people on this forum aren't the nintendo Research & Development, dude. We're also neither nintendo marketing division nor game developers. Try talking to them to see if you can convince them. My guess is you'll be laughed out of the room.


...and you still suck at arguing. I'm checking things in neek2o as we speak: that very USB loading may be my way to transfer everything to my wiiU. So please don't insult me by implying I don't have any vision.

In fact, I find it completely retarded that only a few days ago, you declared the homebrew scene dead while there were updates being released. And now you're declaring the wii games department alive despite not having a decent retail game in months?

Wow...nice going, man.If that's what vision is all about, you can keep it. I'll stick to these things called "facts". You may have heard of those things. I bet they often get in the way of your dreams.


----------



## Qtis (Nov 25, 2012)

LightyKD said:


> *Facepalm* How can you say that there's no market for USB loading when THAT is a main option for Wii U? You can't say that a game loading option works for one console but not the other two. I swear, I'm getting tired of people on this forum not having any damn vision. The Wii still has legs. It's just the damn "hardcore" crowd that are the ones trying to get people to think the opposite so that they can push hardware and be a bunch of hardware whores. Thing is the hardcore crowd is a minor segment these days and unless you want 100 dollar a pop games, there really is no reason to keep pushing the new hardware angle right now.


 
Do you have any idea how much it would cost Nintendo to keep even a part of the Wii library on a remote server online for users to download now when the Wii is released and people will start shifting to that more and more? Sure the WiiU can have USB HDDs, but it was designed for that in the first place! The Wii wasn't. If they'd want it to work on the Wii, a lot of coding would be required, since all USB loaders at the moment are made by a certain group of people and they probably aren't that interested in just giving everything away (for free at least). 

Also talking about a "hardcore crowd" is pretty narrowsighted. We're not living in the 90's anymore. Just look at Dolphin and what it can do to games like Skyward Sword. Now if you compare that with the Wii version, you'll notice that a normal casual player would pretty much appreciate the Dolphin version over the Wii version if the price was about the same for the consoles. 

Also who is paying 100 dollars or over 50 dollars for games? There are very few titles that are must haves on launch and even then they don't go much over the 50 dollars. Or at least I haven't seen many games released that were over 50€ during launch. Most even dropped to 30€ or under in a matter of months..


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 26, 2012)

Wever said:


> I'd just +1 Puppy_Washer's reply, but there is one thing I disagree with:
> 
> "- Legal USB loading for the Wii would require a huge amount of development from Nintendo for very, very, very little gain."
> 
> There isn't "very, very, very little gain". There simply is none. There is no market for it. Not even remotely.




Hey, if one kid says "yay" from it, then it's some gain, albeit nearly none. 




LightyKD said:


> *Facepalm* How can you say that there's no market for USB loading when THAT is a main option for Wii U?


It's not a main anything. People wouldn't care if it wasn't there. It's just a nice "oh, they put that in? Great!" sort of thing. It's a convenience, not a primary selling point. I mean, correct me if I'm wrong, but has a single primary Nintendo advertisement even mentioned it? I understand that *you* personally value USB loading *a lot*, but you need to acknowledge that you are virtually 1 in 6.9 billion.

While Wever may think you suck at arguing, I believe you at excellent at derailing threads. I entirely forgot that this was a thread about a supposed Mini Wii. You are quite skilled, young derailer.


----------



## LightyKD (Nov 26, 2012)

Puppy_Washer said:


> Hey, if one kid says "yay" from it, then it's some gain, albeit nearly none.
> 
> 
> It's not a main anything. People wouldn't care if it wasn't there. It's just a nice "oh, they put that in? Great!" sort of thing. It's a convenience, not a primary selling point. I mean, correct me if I'm wrong, but has a single primary Nintendo advertisement even mentioned it? I understand that *you* personally value USB loading *a lot*, but you need to acknowledge that you are virtually 1 in 6.9 billion.
> ...




Yes, I lie down on train tracks just to fuck a train up! Derailed FTW  as to the earlier statement of me flip flopping me feelings on Wii, yes, I said that the Wii was practically a dead duck but... if this mini Wii is true, this and Youtube could give the Wii console some more legs and the console could enjoy a second life in the same way as the PS2. I'm really hoping for that because I think that smaller third parties could really take advantage of the moment!


----------



## kingcolex (Nov 26, 2012)

I took it as a joke because of the GBA Micro, but no. There is no possible way they would do this, not during the launch of their newest console, its rediculous.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 27, 2012)

Somebody claims to have found a pic:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showpost.php?p=44795934&postcount=293

Looks nice if real.


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's Best Buy's home page right now: 








The link only takes you to the Wii section though.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 27, 2012)

If true, I wouldn't mind picking one up if it were less than a 100


----------



## Rydian (Nov 27, 2012)

Woah, it really is on best buy's CA site, and it's not just an image.


```
<a href="/en-CA/category/nintendo-wii/24333.aspx?icmp=home_hero_small1_20121127_WiiMini_en" class="promo-link-block home-promotion-banner-2 margin-left">
    <div class="secondary-promotion-content">
        <p class="hidden">Introducing the Wii Mini! Coming Dec. 7 2012!</p>
        <div class="small-banner-text">
            <h4 style="font-weight: bold; font-size: 17px; color: #da1a36; text-transform: uppercase; line-height: 16px;"><span style="font-size: 15px;">Introducing</span><br />the Wii Mini!</h4>
            <h4 style="font-weight: normal; font-size: 15px; color: #77787b; line-height: 15px;" class="margin-bottom">Coming<br />Dec 7, 2012!</h4>
            <h4 class="small-banner-link">Pre-Order Now ></h4>
        </div>
    </div>
</a>
```
I'd say that's confirmation.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 27, 2012)

It will be nice only after "Dios Mios Liter" and "Mini CFG USB Loader" releases.

To people that do homebrew machines like wii with screen, or wii portable, or even toilet with wii onboard, this rumored device will be useful, because as far as I know, the disc dive only create problems when people try to build these kind of devices.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2012)

its real i read it 5 mins ago on a dutch site


----------



## indask8 (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder how smaller it really is (the "new" familly pack wii was barely smaller, it was just pictured differently on the box, which made it look smaller)

Power supply built in?


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2012)

kingcolex said:


> I took it as a joke because of the GBA Micro, but no. There is no possible way they would do this, not during the launch of their newest console, its rediculous.


they did it already once for the gba micro why not again ?


----------



## broitsak (Nov 27, 2012)

Unless this comes with a Mini T.V. I'm not buying it.


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 27, 2012)

Nintendo confirmed the Wii Mini it will be released Dec 7 for $99 no GameCube support and also No Internet support for the device weird





Source: http://www.engadget.com/2012/11/27/nintendo-makes-wii-mini-official-exclusive-to-canada/


----------



## Devin (Nov 27, 2012)

Nintendo pulling a PSP Street on us? Oh and I see it's top loading. 



Spoiler


----------



## Veho (Nov 27, 2012)

Already posted. 
And here's Nintendo's official Wii Mini page.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Nov 27, 2012)

Also confirmed by Nintendo:


> *Wii Mini is available exclusively in Canada during the holiday season*_. No information is available about its potential availability in other territories in the future. Remember that Wii Mini features parental controls that let adults manage the content their children can access. For more information about this and other features, visit nintendo.com/wiimini._


http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew/detail/ONIEEqvK1pbPyTbW2lWO6QnPUiqqvuuI

Anyway, way more info on thread here:
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=501579


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 27, 2012)

Veho said:


> Already posted.
> And here's Nintendo's official Wii Mini page.


yea but thats the rumor post this is the this is announced here is prices and specs and when available


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 27, 2012)

No Internet and no GC...

Guess it's just for parties.


----------



## Valwin (Nov 27, 2012)

hahhahah wtf  keep it in canada them


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 27, 2012)

No Gamecube is a given, but no internet?
Even if you are not interested in online play, that means you can't enjoy any WiiWare on the system.

It is a pretty nice looking system however, no doubt about that.


----------



## chris888222 (Nov 27, 2012)

To be honest, $99 seems like a good price for a party machine. 
Or for some homes with many kids or visitors who have kids.

I'm sure some people will buy this.


----------



## Devin (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm gonna take a shot in the dark, and say no USB ports either. No WiiWare, no downloadable channels. Makes sense since they are leaning on the Wii has over **** titles, and they mention how some accessories won't work. (WiiSpeak, USB mics, etc.) Also no USB ports means no USB loading games. Sort of a last ditch effort to stop piracy or something. Of course it could always just be a low cost Wii unit to grab the interest of people who don't have a Wii or WiiU in Canada.


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 27, 2012)

Canadians everywhere say "sorry".


----------



## Gahars (Nov 27, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Canadians everywhere say "sorry".


 
Eh?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 27, 2012)

99 is a great price but what is up with the NO INTERNET part
I don't think network hardware takes up that much space either. Internet is an essential for wii players these days.

PS - I tried looking for a pun by finding similar words for _offline. _Sadly all I got on google was offline thesaurus.


----------



## Snailface (Nov 27, 2012)

More details have come out ... ew.
http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=501579

Lol just woke up and didn't see the new thread.
What a terrible thing to wake up to. :/


----------



## Snailface (Nov 27, 2012)

This is the Nintendo Striit !! D:


----------



## thaddius (Nov 27, 2012)

We don't have internet in Canada anyway...


----------



## ferofax (Nov 27, 2012)

I think it's aboot time us Wii lads get off'ly excited fer this!

~said no Canadian ever


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 27, 2012)

What it should be: No Disc Wii, with retail games sold online.
What it is: Wii disc only, with no internet or online shop support, maybe we dont have even an USB port.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Nov 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark, and say no USB ports either. No WiiWare, no downloadable channels. Makes sense since they are leaning on the Wii has over **** titles, and they mention how some accessories won't work. (WiiSpeak, USB mics, etc.) Also no USB ports means no USB loading games. Sort of a last ditch effort to stop piracy or something. Of course it could always just be a low cost Wii unit to grab the interest of people who don't have a Wii or WiiU in Canada.


Unless it has no SD port, they can still install wads and do SD loading, right?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2012)

I just might buy this cause it's cheap and I don't have wii


----------



## kingcolex (Nov 27, 2012)

Valwin said:


> they did it already once for the gba micro why not again ?


GBA micro was a failure and it wasn't during the launch month of the DS.


EDIT: Omg it is real, Nintendo is just.....stupid.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 27, 2012)

Why do we have multiple topics for this?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Nov 27, 2012)

"The Wii mini console does not connect to the Internet and does not support online features in games.​Compatible with Wii software and accessories. Internet connectivity features are not available.​The Wii mini console is not compatible with Nintendo GameCube Game Discs or accessories."​ 
Forget it Nintendo.​


----------



## kingcolex (Nov 27, 2012)

JPdensetsu said:


> "
> The Wii mini console does not connect to the Internet and does not support online features in games.​Compatible with Wii software and accessories. Internet connectivity features are not available.​The Wii mini console is not compatible with Nintendo GameCube Game Discs or accessories."​
> Forget it Nintendo.​


 Nintendo feeling the heat from Ouya? Sending out a subpar product that no one will want to play Mario kart or Smash bro's on because the lack of a gamecube controller.


----------



## PsyBlade (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.nintendo.com/wiimini?country=CA&lang=en/


----------



## Celice (Nov 27, 2012)

Reminds me of the famicom


----------



## indask8 (Nov 27, 2012)

Really nice design, can't wait until it's available worldwide.

By the way, why Canada? huge number of wii sold in that country?


----------



## Presto99 (Nov 27, 2012)

So I don't think anyone has mentioned yet-- It doesn't support GC, and it doesn't have WiFi, and I'm pretty sure you can't do wired internet. The changes are drastic enough that I wonder whether or not it's running a slightly different Wii Menu...and if it's lacking USB ports, it would definitely seal the deal of NOT getting it. It could be neat, but it seems like it's missing important features and I'd want to USB load most likely.... I don't really care, as I got an original Wii for $20, but just wondering.


----------



## Supercool330 (Nov 27, 2012)

It sounds like it doesn't have an SD card slot or USB ports in addition to not having a network connection.  I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't have a System Menu either (or at least had a very different one) since most of the stuff on the sysmenu is worthless without an internet connection (except the Mii channel).  I doubt this Wii will be hackable since there is no way to put anything on it (like a game save) except for the disk drive.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> What it should be: No Disc Wii, with retail games sold online.
> What it is: Wii disc only, with no internet or online shop support, maybe we dont have even an USB port.


Agree. I was hoping (knowing it wasn't) that was the case. I was so hoping to see mods of the former.

Maybe someday.


I wouldn't by a non-wifi console in this day and age, but that's just me.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2012)

Could it be possible that there is an SD card slot, but it is in the front under the lid, oriented vertically? The Sync button is probably on the back side, if not under the lid.


----------



## Krestent (Nov 27, 2012)

Has one use:  For the back seat of my car.  Provided it can SD load at least.  I think it will have an SD slot, otherwise there would be no way at all to get saves off it, such as if someone bought one and then upgraded to the Wii U.


----------



## EnigmaXtreme (Nov 27, 2012)

No WiFi, this thing even LOOKS like a Netflix box! how the hell can you remove WiFi, is their at least a USB slot on the back :/


----------



## Windaga (Nov 27, 2012)

On NIntendo's website, it says "Compatible with 1,300+ Wii games" and when you click the image, it takes you to a list of Wii games. One of the games is a VC title. If it has no internet or SD slot, how would you play a VC title on it?


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 27, 2012)

I've only one question, "why"?  They just effing released the Wii U, I think they're getting a little to ahead of themselves.


----------



## Creqaw (Nov 27, 2012)

First thing I thought when I read the title was Gameboy Micro, then after reading further I was reminded of the PSP Street.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Nov 27, 2012)

Windaga said:


> On NIntendo's website, it says "Compatible with 1,300+ Wii games" and when you click the image, it takes you to a list of Wii games. One of the games is a VC title. If it has no internet or SD slot, how would you play a VC title on it?


 
I wonder if the lack of online connectivity is just because it has no WiFi hardware, because if that is the case, and the Wii Mini still has USB ports, there the option of using the LAN adapter is still there.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 27, 2012)

WE SHALL CALL IT...​


MINI MII.​


----------



## chyyran (Nov 27, 2012)

No internet? Canada exclusive?

I smell some stereotyping here!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 27, 2012)

Punyman said:


> No internet? Canada exclusive?
> 
> *I smell some stereotyping here!*


 
Ya because you know the States or other countries don't get exclusives.

I think this is pretty cool. Might pick it up if I can scrounge up $100. Be cool to have one of these to go along with my WiiU, maybe keep this for parties or something.


----------



## tbgtbg (Nov 27, 2012)

I have to laugh at it being called "mini". Because the original Wii was SOOOOOOOOOOOO big, rite?

More like Wii Cheepo here than Wii Mini.

Lack of WiFi is weird, but do we know for sure it lacks SD and USB? We haven't seen the connector panel, hell, maybe there's an ethernet jack. Probably not, but it wouldn't be so bad if they did. Frankly I wish I had an ethernet port on my Wii (and not via a USB adapter).


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks like a piece of garbage....the Wii had a particular design and look that everyone knows and this just looks like a $20 Wii ripoff. Seriously, a top loading disc tray? Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Nov 27, 2012)

Devin said:


> I'm gonna take a shot in the dark, and say no USB ports either. No WiiWare, no downloadable channels. Makes sense since they are leaning on the Wii has over **** titles, and they mention how some accessories won't work. (WiiSpeak, USB mics, etc.) Also no USB ports means no USB loading games. Sort of a last ditch effort to stop piracy or something. Of course it could always just be a low cost Wii unit to grab the interest of people who don't have a Wii or WiiU in Canada.


But how can I play uh...Guitar Hero?

I'll wait 'til they sell it for $30. Which will be very soon.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 27, 2012)

wii mini where's the wii u mega deluxe


----------



## EthanObi (Nov 28, 2012)

Pre-Order page is up on canadian best buy http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=d9a50a5ab1cdbaf9f8ef0f49cf284fb5en02


----------



## mrpinkeye (Nov 28, 2012)

wow

1)this looks horrible
2)the wii is already tiny
3)the wii is already cheap
4)no wifi is facepalm


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

Kyouhei said:


> Pre-Order page is up on canadian best buy http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=d9a50a5ab1cdbaf9f8ef0f49cf284fb5en02


 
I'd get it, but I hate Best Buy. It'd suck if it was an exclusive there. But I'll wait until it comes to my local EB.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 28, 2012)

Nxenz said:


> Unless this comes with a Mini T.V. I'm not buying it.


That would make it partially worth it. Could be put into a car or something...


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 28, 2012)

Punyman said:


> No internet? Canada exclusive?
> 
> I smell some stereotyping here!


I'm from canada and even I don't get it.
Lemme guess, the fact that we live in the north makes you think that we have no internet?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 28, 2012)

I really don't see the point of this, honestly. It makes sense to do this with handhelds, like the Game Boy Micro, since the DSi dropped GBA compatibility and it provided a nice option for people who wanted to play their DSis and maybe keep a way to play GBA games on them without taking too much space. But I don't think it makes sense with consoles. What's the point? Especially when the Wii is already pretty small for a console, and the "Wii Family Edition" just came out a year ago (or was it 2 years?), and this one just eliminates basic functionality like wifi. The fact that GameStop sells used Wiis (even with GameCube compatibility) for $80 doesn't help.

That said, I hope someone I know buys this, just so I have an excuse to tell them, "My Wii is bigger than yours."


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 28, 2012)

What I see on this :

This is just like they did with the NES and SNES as well as the GBA Micro, just a hope at mopping up the last few sales of those who are not interested in the new console but would still be interested in a cheap version of the old one.



Spoiler: Same category as these ones :



















This doesn't mean they don't have hopes that having a little experience with the Wii Mini will get some of those customers interested in the Wii U later on.
I've seen a lot of people saying it's crap but just those few people saying they'd actually buy this is all Ninty wants.

No GameCube was obvious given the past couple years of no-GC Wii's already out. The drive, though, actually WOULD accept GC disks as you'd just have to place the hold over the center. It wouldn't care how BIG the disk is. It'd be perfect for Devolution IF it's actually hackable.

This is YET ANOTHER new drive revision. I kinda wonder if the data connection is the same size as the normal Wii. This would be the perfect opportunity for Ninty to make at least one hardware revision that a WODE wouldn't work on.

An SD card slot could very well be near the base of the console behind a little door or something. The photos I've seen don't give a good look at that part of it. On the other hand, the kind of casual gamer that's gonna buy this thing isn't likely to own enough games to fill up the internal memory with game saves and without an Internet connection, a lot of space is freed up without the standard system channels that would need Internet anyhow.
Ninty being cheap enough to take out the GC ports in the first place (and the multiplayer port on the GBA Mirco and DS), makes sense that they'd skimp on that little bit of cash.
The MAIN thing I'd see, though, if they decided to take out the SD card is that it'd be practically UNHACKABLE.

I haven't paid attention if it actually says "NO INTERNET" or just "NO WIFI" since there's always the USB adapter (if it actually has USB ports.)
NOT including USB ports, though, once again would be a sure way to make sure there was NO USB LOADERS even if it does end up having an SD port.
The fact that it specifically says it's compatible with 1300+ Wii titles and that linking to a list makes me think that it's NOT compatible with some and besides the few like DDR that NEEDED a GameCube plug, the USB port is the only thing I can think of that would make the game compatible AT ALL (I can't think of any game off hand that's online ONLY so I don't think that would account for the list ... but I could be wrong.)

The system menu is still gonna be there but I'm sure it won't ship with the video about connecting your Wii to the Internet or the dummy channels that tell you to go to the shop channel to get the full versions. If there's the possibility of the USB Internet adapter it MIGHT have a shop channel and if it has an SD port it MIGHT have a photo channel but other than that I'd say it's just the disk channel and the mii channel and lots of space for any disk installed channels like the Mario Kart Wii channel.
They left the GameCube section in data management before so they'll still leave the SD card icon in there. It's not worth writing a new System menu for this thing.

Coming from Central America, this would be great for third world countries. Here it IS true that not that many people have Internet (not just a stereotype) and piracy is rampant so a console that is unhackable but cheap would be just what Nintendo might TRY to marked down here.

/rant


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 28, 2012)

Makes sense, I guess. Now that the Wii U is out, Nintendo can market the Wii as the _budget_ console like Sony did with the PS2. At an attractive price ($99), it should make a fair bit of profit.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 28, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> I'm from canada and even I don't get it.
> Lemme guess, the fact that we live in the north makes you think that we have no internet?


 
Apparently, there's some stereotype that Canadians are technologically backwards. 

Allow me to counter with this rap.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Apparently, there's some stereotype that Canadians are technologically backwards.


 
There is? First I ever heard of this.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> There is? First I ever heard of this.


Stereotypes of a country are always seen from the outside looking in. People don't tend to hear about them from within their own country.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 28, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Stereotypes of a country are always seen from the outside looking in. People don't tend to hear about them from within their own country.


 
No I mean I have never heard this stereotype at all.

Cold winters? Sure (although not where I live)
Live in igloos? Yep.
Polar Bears as pets? You betcha.

But having the stereotype of being technologically behind is a bit stupid considering.. well.. pretty much everything the states has, we have.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 28, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Stereotypes of a country are always seen from the outside looking in. People don't tend to hear about them from within their own country.


Unless you're in the US.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 28, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Live in igloos? Yep.


I know this, too, is the type of stereotype that's too stupid for people to actually BELIEVE no matter how common it is that people have actually HEARD of the stereotype ... but an igloo probably doesn't have a WiFi connection.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 28, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Stereotypes of a country are always seen from the outside looking in. People don't tend to hear about them from within their own country.


I'm from the USA, and I've never heard this before, either.


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 29, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Apparently, there's some stereotype that Canadians are technologically backwards.
> Allow me to counter with this rap.




Never heard of that shit and seems most members here never did. -_-'
Kinda makes you wonder if it's truly a stereotype and not a perception you have of us, *eh? *



Edit: Looks like xwatchmanx caught my joke. XD


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Never heard of that shit and seems most members here never did. -_-'
> Kinda makes you woonder if it's truly a stereotype and not a perception you have of us, *eh?*


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


>


Can't see the pic.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Can't see the pic.


http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/I+see+what+you+did+there+_96a8a1876f7ddc04c8ad3fdf27667894.png


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/I see what you did there _96a8a1876f7ddc04c8ad3fdf27667894.png


Still can't see it, but I see what you're saying and LOL. XD


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> http://static2.fjcdn.com/comments/I see what you did there _96a8a1876f7ddc04c8ad3fdf27667894.png


I'm pretty sure all the pics from that site get redirected. Unless you aren't doing something right.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I'm pretty sure all the pics from that site get redirected. Unless you aren't doing something right.


It shows up for me. *Shrug* but whatever, it's off topic, so I'll forget about it.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> ... a stereotype ... a perception you have of us ...


Aren't those two the same thing?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Aren't those two the same thing?


Stereotype generally insinuates that many people in general believe it, whereas a personal perception is just that... a personal perception limited to the individual in question.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 29, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Stereotype generally insinuates that many people in general believe it, whereas a personal perception is just that... a *personal* perception limited to the individual in question.


Okay, I thought he was using the word "you" collectively and not individually.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

Maxternal said:


> Okay, I thought he was using the word "you" collectively and not individually.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure he meant it individually.


----------



## Maxternal (Nov 29, 2012)

Anyway, for all those (like me) who aren't in Canada and get redirected to a "not found" page when hitting the "learn more" link on the official site, I had to do some URL trickery to get the other pages to show up so I thought I'd link directly to what I found here :

Main Page
Overview
Controls
Accessories
What's in the box

No mention of USB microphone anywhere in sight on the accessories page and it uses the phrase "does not connect to the Internet" rather than just "No WiFi" so the no USB port suspicion seems all the more possible. There's no good images that DO show an SD card slot but that, too, is still just a suspicion.


----------



## chyyran (Nov 29, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Never heard of that shit and seems most members here never did. -_-'
> Kinda makes you wonder if it's truly a stereotype and not a perception you have of us, *eh? *
> 
> 
> ...


 

Well, maybe it's just a perception I have of other people making that stereotype. If you would, take a look at my flag  Wouldn't make much sense if I perceive myself as technologically backwards.


----------



## Dartz150 (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it actually, the only thing that pisses me off is that I already have a Wii and I don't intend to buy another one since the first revision of the console...


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 29, 2012)

So...last year, we got a slightly smaller and cheaper wii without gamecube ports.
This year, we get a smaller and cheaper wii without gamecube ports or wifi.

Next year: an even smaller and cheaper wii that doesn't even has a disc drive! 

And here's a picture of its new design:


Spoiler


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 29, 2012)

Wever said:


> So...last year, we got a slightly smaller and cheaper wii without gamecube ports.
> This year, we get a smaller and cheaper wii without gamecube ports or wifi.
> 
> Next year: an even smaller and cheaper wii that doesn't even has a disc drive!


It will come preloaded with a digital copy of every Wii game ever (to compensate for no wifi) and cost $10k.


----------

